# stupid landlord!



## turtlepunk (Jul 18, 2011)

so bummed! won't be receiving my extreme tomorrow like everyone else =( Had to call Bobby this morning to tell him to hold off on shipping for now. The outside circuit breaker died three days ago and the landlord has done nothing about it! been without power for three days now....... 
I REALLY thought this would get resolved before tomorrow.
siiiggh. wouldn't want the tegu to go without heat and UV for who knows how long. =( =(
I also have 200 bucks worth of frozen mice and rats in the freezer thawing out.............
STUPID LANDLORD!


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 18, 2011)

There are cooled storage facilities that can be rented that might help you with the thawing rodent issue. Since you're in orange county I would call around. You're sure to find something you could put $50 down on for a month or something. 

Edit: here's a list of stuff I found with a quick google search - http://www.yellowpages.com/anaheim-ca/cold-storage-warehouses


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks kebechet =)


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 18, 2011)

Always happy to help  You might also call local reptile stores, and see if any of them have some extra freezer space if that doesn't work. We herp keepers gotta stick together lol  



turtlepunk said:


> thanks kebechet =)


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Jul 18, 2011)

Messaged you my number, I have freezer space you can use!


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 18, 2011)

Rent A Center and other such places have Chest Freezers available for aronud $20 per week. This may help out if you have someone willing to help out that has space in their home but not space int heir freezer.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks everyone!! good news. they replaced the breaker so now the power is back on =) my Beardie and turtles are happy again. my snakes are fine, the apartment stays pretty warm anyways. =) 
just MORE waiting for my extreme. =/


----------

